# Abendroth Brothers stove



## DonB (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey everyone,
Just doing alittle research for my father in law. He has a Abendroth Brothers stove I believe it's called Bertha. We were wondering if anyone has any details about the company and maybe even this specific stove.  It also has the number 25 on the top of the stove. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 2, 2013)

Kinda looks like the Alice. Here is a book of pics and stuff about their stoves.

https://ia601808.us.archive.org/19/...sOfEveryDescription/AbendrothBrothers0002.PDF


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 2, 2013)

Be sure to scroll down to the price list.


----------



## DonB (Nov 3, 2013)

I found a catalog that has the Bertha in it. It doesn't look exactly the same but similar. Is there any place I could look for a date stamp?
Thanks for the info it already has helped.


----------



## begreen (Nov 3, 2013)

Inspect all around the stove inside and outside including underneath with a mirror and look for a casting date.


----------



## Motor7 (Nov 3, 2013)

That is one intricate looking stove...neat.


----------



## fbelec (Nov 4, 2013)

beautiful stoves. i can't even imagine what a stove like those with all their detail would sell for today.


----------

